# Western Hermann's tortoise-any age or Russian hatchling



## Curious_turtle (Feb 9, 2012)

I am looking for Western Hermman's tortoise(any age), and russian hatchlings.. PM or email me with prices and shipping to my zipcode 02139!


----------



## bettinge (Feb 9, 2012)

I breed Western Hermanns and they are just starting to hatch for the "indoor" season! I expect to get hatchlings thru mid March, then again in August (outdoor season).

I'll PM you. I have a fixed $35 shipping to any/every state, one or ten hatchlings!

You will love Westerns, I do! Colorful, friendly, small and robust!


----------



## bettinge (Feb 9, 2012)

bettinge said:


> I breed Western Hermanns and they are just starting to hatch for the "indoor" season! I expect to get hatchlings thru mid March, then again in August (outdoor season).
> 
> I'll PM you. I have a fixed $35 shipping to any/every state, one or ten hatchlings!
> 
> You will love Westerns, I do! Colorful, friendly, small and robust!



Oh ya, and extreemly rare!


----------



## alk3307 (Mar 2, 2012)

Scott,

First time on this site. How can I get ahold of you for one of the new hatchlings? This will be the first tortoise for my son and I. 

Thanks

Anna


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2012)

alk3307 said:


> Scott,
> 
> First time on this site. How can I get ahold of you for one of the new hatchlings? This will be the first tortoise for my son and I.
> 
> ...



Hi Anna: 

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "Introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?

To contact one of the members all you have to do is click on their username. This takes you to a page where you can select either the PM function or the email function to contact them.


----------



## bettinge (Mar 5, 2012)

alk3307 said:


> Scott,
> 
> First time on this site. How can I get ahold of you for one of the new hatchlings? This will be the first tortoise for my son and I.
> 
> ...



Anna,

PM me directly. I will have several ready to ship near the end of April.

Scott


----------



## Tortoises2012 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello:

Do you ship to Canada?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2012)

Tortoises2012 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Do you ship to Canada?



The Canadian government doesn't allow tortoises to be shipped into Canada.


----------

